# Flushing the front diff?



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a 07 and when I bought it the front/rear diff drains were stripped ( like all others = / ) So I always used the $5 oreilly sifen pump to get all that water/oil mix out. I always changed after 2-3 rides. Well when my actuator starting acting up I pulled it off to clean/grease, it looked like someone jizzed in there...to my amazement. What is the best way to flush??? Ive used around 6 qts already and it hasnt put a dent in it! ( IM DOING THE FRONT/REAR DRAIN BOLT SWAP TOMARROW )!!!!!!


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

i use diesel, but now thats getting expensive. mineral spirits will work


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^X2 .... I try to always keep a gallon or two in the shop just for my front diff. I drain the milk out, fill with diesel and put the fill plug back on, make a slow lap around the yard, and then go back in the barn and drain. Usually gets it done the first time but sometimes requires two fillings of diesel.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

thats exactly what I was thinking about doing! Is it hard on the seals? well I dont figure the water/milk is either! Do you think running seafoam through it after I get flushed would help? Oh just thought about it....Lucus? Probley wouldnt help much since it isnt getting burned...just a thought! I just hope the replacing of the brain bolts goes smooth tomarrow! will diff make life much easier!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

As far as the seals goes.... Mine all seep a little, and have been for some time so I havnt really been all that concerned with what the diesel does to the seals. Shouldnt hurt them though. I run the cheapest motor oil that I can get my hands on because by the time I get through playing in the water after a good ride I can guarantee you that my front diff will be milked anyways so I just cant see spending alot of money on oil for it. Now on the other hand, I run Royal Purple in the motor.....lots of $$$ tied up in that area and dont want nothing cheap going in it.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I flush with diesel after everyride, 2 years and 900miles with no problems


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive always used kero. to flush it with but soon as you get those drain plugs out it will be much easier to do.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

kero. is like $6 a gallon here. I usually drain it fill it back up with oil ride it around the yard for a few minutes & drain it again


----------



## ChrisEK (Jan 19, 2011)

Bought mine not to long ago with junk all in the front diff..diesel was recommended here and it prolly took 4 to 5 times..and a couple flushings of oil and it finally pretty clean. Took it thru 2 good rides and checked..has a slight little haze prolly from alittle built up in there..


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a heads up, the material of the locker clutches causes a discoloration of the diff fluid naturally. This should not be confused with water although it has somewhat of a milky appearance. I freaked the first time I drained my front diff. I rarely ride in mud but the diff fluid has looked like that every time I have ever changed it.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

ok thats somewhat of a relief! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Gonna revive this thread for a bit. I had a leaky right front seal, I changed it and flushed it with used motor oil/new kawie oil. I first changed the seal and then filled it with used motor oil 3-4 times while on a jack and spun the wheels. Then I put kawie oil in it, drove it around the yard, parked it. Went for a ride came back checked it and it was somewhat milky. I thought that it was maybe just a little bit of water left inside, So after that i pulled the plug and let it drain for about 8 hours, flushed again with new kawie, filled again and parked it. Just got back again and it's milky again? 

Keep in mind: NEVER had a problem with the front diff getting milky until the seal, stayed pure so it's not getting through the case and vent hose as i haven't touched them. Any info Appreciated.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

kdixer said:


> Just a heads up, the material of the locker clutches causes a discoloration of the diff fluid naturally. This should not be confused with water although it has somewhat of a milky appearance. I freaked the first time I drained my front diff. I rarely ride in mud but the diff fluid has looked like that every time I have ever changed it.


 
I dont know how true that is but... I have ran thru 3 changes with oil & 2 with diesel & it still has a little discoloration. So now i just flush it twice & roll with it. when i flush it i have it jacked up with all tires turning while filling it. let it run for 5-10 minutes then drain it. It works pretty good for me.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if putting Diesel every now and then... Will harm the diff seals? Thinking about putting it, running it for 5 mins around the yard and flushing mine... Any comments?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wont hert a thing just dont leave it in there but might take 2 or 3 times flushing it if it looks like2% lol. I always drained the diesel filled with oil ran around the yard then but fresh oil in.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^Appreciate it Brutemike. Going to do just 1 flush because I don't really go above the differential... Don't like changing it after every ride.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> ^Appreciate it Brutemike. Going to do just 1 flush because I don't really go above the differential... Don't like changing it after every ride.


 No problem thats why all of us are here.


----------

